

Connecting to Active Directory in Java: Still a Sorry State of Affairs - thewonggei
http://thewonggei.wordpress.com/2011/02/18/connecting-to-active-directory-in-java-still-a-sorry-state-of-affairs/

======
BonoboBoner
JNDI is ugly, but after some trying around it generally does what its supposed
to. I tried the Apache LDAP API and it is by far easier, but the
"experimental"-state was a turnoff for me.

The nicest solution is Spring LDAP, but it requires the spring jars, which can
be a bit too heavy, if you dont have it on your CP already and just want to
connect to an AD without adding Spring to your project.

~~~
thewonggei
I agree on JNDI, which is why I believe few have pursued another option.
Thanks for the reminder about the Spring LDAP library. I came across that as
well and had to reject it for the reason you stated. We don't already use
Spring and I didn't want to import all that extra code. I'll update my posting
and mention the Spring option.

------
jhawk28
I believe Oracle dropped OpenDS. Forgerock took the opportunity and renamed it
to OpenDJ: <http://www.forgerock.com/opendj.html>

~~~
thewonggei
Thanks for the tip jhawk28. I did a little digging around on ForgeRock's site
and updated my blog post: <http://wp.me/paAae-3H>.

